# 2009 ipc



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Can someone post table 706.3 from the 2009 IPC or a link thereto? I have searched the net and do not have the book in hand. Thanks guys


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Pipe Rat said:


> Can someone post table 706.3 from the 2009 IPC or a link thereto? I have searched the net and do not have the book in hand. Thanks guys



You want a good copy you can download?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

heres online access 


http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/ipc/2009/index.htm

If you need a copy for your iphone or computer let me know.

heres the exact page you are needing

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/ipc/2009/icod_ipc_2009_7_sec006_par002.htm


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

www.ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_...umbing/PDFs/Chapter 7 - Sanitary Drainage.pdf


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, exactly what I was looking for.


----------

